# HAMDRL's first Drag Race.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I honestly wouldnt of ever belived how much fun Drag Racing is. I am SO hooked!!! Despite my broke car, I had never had so much fun and an overload of adrenylyn like this before. LOL 132' in 2.27 seconds at 56 MPH is nuts! :spineyes:

I have alot of folks to thank, first slash and Moo for making this all possible. Without you guys, I would of never known whats it like. Thanks for help fixing my car and thanks for the SA and Dallas racers for showing up. 21 entries is incredible. We must apologize for the track conditions though. The spot we had picked out was covered up by the carnival and is much smoother. They were supposed to be gone last weekend but all this rain forced them to stay another week.

Good news is, were picking up some new racers. One real nice guy I was talking to went home to pick up his kid so he can see whats going on. I think he is hooked. LOL I bet we had at least a couple hundred people stop and watch the races. When people stop to watch and have as much fun as we were, we are doing something right! Texans are by far the greatest group of people I have known and I have been all over this country more than once. Despite the bumpy track conditions everything went very smooth and everyone was super friendly and very nice. Thats what attracts new people into the hobby of racing RC cars.

To all the new people I met, It was great meeting yall and thanks for the help!

Since I broke, I went ahead and left early since I get up so early, but I was aslo excited about posting up. So I dont know the results yet, but Im pulling for Moo since she beat me in the first round!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

a few more.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is what a Drag car looks like when upside down and hitting the catch net at 56 MPH!. LOL


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

What he said!!

I have to say that RCers in general are a helpful group. But this group today beats any I have ever seen hands down. Slash and Moo, what a team!! Guys, thanks for everything. Slash, thanks for the rebuild lesson on my rail. Thanks to you I qualified where I did.

Thanks to everyone who showed up. We looked like a real professional club. Serious, yet everyone having a great time. This is what attracts new racers and keeps the old racers coming back.

I cannot wait for May 5th (Round 2 of the *Texas Twister Drag Racing Point Series).*

D3


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> What he said!!
> 
> I have to say that RCers in general are a helpful group. But this group today beats any I have ever seen hands down. Slash and Moo, what a team!! Guys, thanks for everything. Slash, thanks for the rebuild lesson on my rail. Thanks to you I qualified where I did.
> 
> ...


You were on RAILS bro! 

2nd qualifier I do belive!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> You were on RAILS bro!
> 
> 2nd qualifier I do belive!


Yes sir!!:dance:
With a little help from my friends!!!:birthday2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Yes sir!!:dance:
> With a little help from my friends!!!:birthday2


$45 dollar used car off eBay, a little help from good people, it CAN be done! 

Not taking anything away from your driving because you were "Strapped", but it goes to show people dont need to spend alot of money to be competetive in bracket racing.

Correct my brutha? :bounce:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BTW. Theres going to be several new guys logging in to ask questions about getting into racing. Please feel free to ask away! Thats why 2Cool Racing Team and HAMDRAL are here!

If you feel funny about posting on a public forum, please feel free to e mail me at [email protected]. I can ask the others and as a team, we can find answeres.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> $45 dollar used car off eBay, a little help from good people, it CAN be done!
> 
> Not taking anything away from your driving because you were "Strapped", but it goes to show people dont need to spend alot of money to be competetive in bracket racing.
> 
> Correct my brutha? :bounce:


Correctimundo!!
And fun doing it!:cheers:


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

I saw you guys out there, wanted to stop but had the benefit for my wifes mother, hope to see you guys out there next time,,,


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

I had a great time out there today. It was nice to put a face to the name. 
I didn't get to bring home the trophy like I wanted, but oh well that's dragracing.
Again I had a great time.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Cogratulations to HAMDRL on there first official event! You guys have been working very hard on this thing, I'm very happy to see that you all had a great event, and most importantly had a ton of fun doing it! 

I'm tuly sorry i missed it, but I was thinking about you guys today, I was there in spirit!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Results and Newsletter*

Hey all,

I'll post up the HAMDRL E.T. and Speed Records and post the series points leader NLT Wednesday. Got to compile,double-check, and then compare with the info Slash is going to feed.

The first issue of the _HAMDRL eNewsletter_ will be ready NLT Wednsesday. It's going out to our members and sponors. Anyone else that wants to subscribe, please PM your email address and I'll put you on distro.

More to follow. When I got home, I popped a brew and promptly went to sleep. I didn't wake up until 7:00am this morning. Lots of thoughts in my head. More to follow.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> I saw you guys out there, wanted to stop but had the benefit for my wifes mother, hope to see you guys out there next time,,,


Make sure to stop by next time bro!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nitro Bandit said:


> I had a great time out there today. It was nice to put a face to the name.
> I didn't get to bring home the trophy like I wanted, but oh well that's dragracing.
> Again I had a great time.


Great meeting you guys, I had a blast!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Cogratulations to HAMDRL on there first official event! You guys have been working very hard on this thing, I'm very happy to see that you all had a great event, and most importantly had a ton of fun doing it!
> 
> I'm tuly sorry i missed it, but I was thinking about you guys today, I was there in spirit!


It was awsome dude. Nothing like that time at the park. This is the real deal and Im hooked!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'll post up the HAMDRL E.T. and Speed Records and post the series points leader NLT Wednesday. Got to compile,double-check, and then compare with the info Slash is going to feed.
> 
> ...


Im the same way bro! I was beyond tired. All this work and planning, and worrying all coming down to a single days event takes a heckuva toll on us older guys. We wouldnt of ever pulled it without your experiance. I think it went pretty good! 

Whats next? LOL. How about some boards and a catch net?


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

I would like to thank Track 21 for letting us use their parking lot for the day.

Again I had a blast. Just put everything back in it's place cause I DIDN"T come home with the 1st place trophy:headknock .


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Racetrack items*

_"Whats next? LOL. How about some boards and a catch net?" RE, Biff._

Yea, I'd say that tops our list, along with a centerline.

SIDEBOARDS-17x2=34ea 1x4 sideboards. I like the sicssor style Slash put together. They go down and come up quickly. Add to that 36ea 3/8" x 3" cad-plated carriage bolts and nuts, 36ea 3/8" cad-plated flat washers. I gallon color paint for every other side board.

We really need to consider sideboards full length all the way to the catch net. I'm even thinking 1x6's or even 1x8's for shutdown sideboards-the speeds entering the shutdown area are much faster than acceleration through the main course. Higher sideboards there may have saved the runaway damage that occured yesterday. With nowhere else to go, a high sideboard funnels runaways into the catchnet.

CATCHNET-Slash used a minnow net cut and folded to 1' x 20'. We can beg some U-Haul type furniture blankets for in front of the catchnet.

CENTERLINE- 1/4" x 132' yellow plastic-coated clothesline.

I'll get baseline estimates from Home Depot and Lowes this week. Then D3 can tell us what part of the estimate HAMDRL funds will cover.
//AC//

Edit Note: And a trailer to carry it all on. D3 and I talked about that briefly yesterday. We can even use a small boat trailer and cover everything with a trap. There has to be a small unused trailer around somewhere-you know the type-1x2 channel steel A-frame, 8" rusty wheels, bent and chewed up center rollers, broken or missing bow and stern support boards :Edit Note


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nitro Bandit said:


> I would like to thank Track 21 for letting us use their parking lot for the day.
> 
> Again I had a blast. Just put everything back in it's place cause I DIDN"T come home with the 1st place trophy:headknock .


As long as everybody had fun, we acheived our goal. Its too bad we couldnt run where we normally run but that carnival was in the spot we wanted to use.

I would to thank Track21 also for providing us a place to race. The surface is less than prefect, but the exposure is second to none. Many many people stopped to watch us race and as Martha Stewart would say!

"Thats a good thing"

We will get new racers. That I know for a fact! Sometimes its like spinning your wheels trying to promote Drag Racing to someone who allready races RC cars. The trick to promoting the hobby is not to get a bigger slice of the pie, but to make the pie BIGGER! That means grabbing peoples attention who know nothing about RC untill they see it firsthand.

With your guys help at SAMDRL and the guys from Dallas, we can do this! This wouldnt only benifit Houston, its helps everyone involved. Were the new kids on the block and were going to need all the support we can get! I dont know how to thank yall enough. I think the best way we can is to make that pie bigger! 

Dude, I wanted that trophy really bad too! :slimer: I should of gotten a pic of it. It had SAMDRL and HAMDRL on it and it looked sweet! That would of been the Blue Bell Homemade vanilla ice cream on the preverbial pie to win it, but that comes later. We had a good turn out and had a blast thanks to yall. We cant thank SAMDRL and yall enough!

Thank you!

Oh, BTW.

I think I was the fastest electric car.  Gotta brag! LOL

2.27 @ 56 MPH?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> _"Whats next? LOL. How about some boards and a catch net?" RE, Biff._
> 
> Yea, I'd say that tops our list, along with a centerline.
> 
> ...


I can probably ask the fishing guys for a "Contractors" discount or something!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Whaaaaaaaa Hooooooooo!!!!!*

I tottally wore myself out. The muscles are tellng me from getting up and down for 12+ hours. A brew and pain pill didn't even phase me. Finally able to sit down and tell my story.

A BIG THANK YOU TO SAN ANTONIO and DALLAS/FORT WORTH for making our Inaugeral TEXAX TWISTER DRAG RACE a HUGE SUCCESS!!!! Came with 3 cars and left with 2 and maybe 1/4. Learned to take them to the net just incase a runaway happens. Learn by my mistake Please!!

Boards, net and blankets are high on my list too. Full length forsure.

Look out HOUSTON, WE ARE HERE!!!!!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Take it to the Net for sure*



Bigmax said:


> I tottally wore myself out. The muscles are tellng me from getting up and down for 12+ hours. A brew and pain pill didn't even phase me. Finally able to sit down and tell my story.
> 
> A BIG THANK YOU TO SAN ANTONIO and DALLAS/FORT WORTH for making our Inaugeral TEXAX TWISTER DRAG RACE a HUGE SUCCESS!!!! Came with 3 cars and left with 2 and maybe 1/4. Learned to take them to the net just incase a runaway happens. Learn by my mistake Please!!
> 
> ...


Well said, Biggie. Our cars aren't made to turn. Like yesterday, all the runaways came from the turnout area off the left lane. Once a car leaves the shutdown lanes of the track, it enters a LOS Zone, e.g, a Loss Of Signal Zone. The metal (vehicles) on pit row, in the parking lot, and the EMI (Electro-Magnetic Interference) put out by the electric generators and brushed motors at the carnival offered up lots of opportunity for glitches and runaways. Like you said, Biggie, drive it into the net. That's where my rail went every time after the glitching it experienced during test runs.

Rich from SAMDRL provided invaluable assistance at tracks' end to recover our cars. IMHO, that's asking too much from one person, even one of Rich's dedication. I'm suggesting we a implement 'corner marshal' plan for our events. Here is how it could work, pending you alls recommendations. Immediately after recovering our cars, our next assignment is the catch net. Once relieved by the next team, we are free to service our cars on pit row. How does that sound?

We at HAMDRL can take our lead from IMDRA, SAMDRL, and NHRA. They have very controlled exit points. I'm thinking our track should have none. What think?
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Okie Dokie*

Sounds good to me!

BTW,

I WANTS SOME MORE!!!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Richard is THE man! He worked all day long and doesnt even race. Can we get him a plaque guys?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I'm for that.*

Exactly what I was trying to think of. GREAT IDEA! Let's see what we can do.


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's about all I can say. WOW! What a time Moo, Richard and I had in H-Town. That was awesome. Spectators constantly lining up on the right side of the track and some even made their way into the pit areas. Can't tell you how many came up and asked for more information. Dropped a bunch of SAMDRL business cards on them with 2cool's website. There should be a few new names poking up here soon. That's what its all about. Educating the masses! Had several, super excited people come up right after we finished eliminations. Your next test and tune will also have new faces showing up.

A huge "Thanks" to:
The HAMDRL gang, the SAMDRL gang, the Dallas gang, Track 21 for providing us a primo promotion spot to play in, O'Reilly Auto Parts and Paul's Trophies.

A special "Thanks" goes to Richard for his incredible efforts each and every time we play. He is my right hand man and is indispensable. I never have a worry, as he is on whatever needs attending to. His abilities to handle any and all situations, frees me up to do other task and for his efforts, I say a million "Thank You". If every RC track had a Richard, this world would be pretty dang awesome!

Sorry about the trophy, Bobby. Maybe next time.
Biff, Awesome top-end blow-over. You made believers in the crowd!
David, that dragster smokes! You've got a few "secrets" under your belt. I want to see a sub 2 second blast! 
Henry, sorry for your loss. With Bobby's help, you'll be back in Top Fuel soon.
Big Max, has that grin come off your face yet? Looked like you had a little fun. I know the Pro Mod will rise from the ashes and be even more of a threat.

Congrats to Kevin for taking all the marbles. He has never won at Litespeed Raceway, which makes this win for him even that much more special. To say he was happy is quite the understatement! He's already making plans for the November Autorama return to Houston. Sunday was his day!

To everyone, I say "Thank You" for helping make this race the success it was. HAMDRL will be growing and I am pleased to be involved with such a fine group of racers. Texas drag racers are the best! See y'all down the strip!

Kip


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Pictures From The Texas Twister Race #1....*

Here are some shots!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*...and more shots .......*

A few more for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*...yet even more......*

Can't stop now!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*One more....*

Last one. Actually, we snapped well over 50 pics. Just yanked these for quick viewing. Enjoy!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*uh*


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

AHR43 said:


> _"Whats next? LOL. How about some boards and a catch net?" RE, Biff._
> 
> Yea, I'd say that tops our list, along with a centerline.
> 
> ...


The 1x4 were heavy enough. Have to consider we have to set them up.
The whole length....I agree......I bet BigMax does too!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

WOW is right. I had a blast! Better yet, my son informed me he would return to RC racing with a limited schedule. What more could a proud dad ask for??

*Thanks to:
*1. Track 21- I have to say, for our first race, not bad at all. Sealed surface.
2. Slash and Moo- Couldn't have done it without you guys! Great people!
3. SAMDRL and Dallas (DAMDRL?) 80% of attendance from you guys!
4. Last but not least: My Bros! BigMax, AC and Biff. You guys ROCK! Thanks for giving me the opportunity to be part of this. I love it!

I am in Arkansas already. I will be back in Houston later this week.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Still WHIPPED!*

Had my evening nap. Came back to check in one more time.

WHEW!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your son coming out of retirement?*



ddcarter3 said:


> WOW is right. I had a blast! Better yet, my son informed me he would return to RC racing with a limited schedule. What more could a proud dad ask for??
> 
> *Thanks to:*
> 1. Track 21- I have to say, for our first race, not bad at all. Sealed surface.
> ...


Hey D3,
So D4 is coming out of retirement, at what, age 10?  I hope he selects RC drag racing as his discipline. If not, then good luck whatever he races.

Yea, I considered the weight in my suggestion too. Do the 1x4's in two sets, like SAMDRL. We could do the 1x6's in four sets and cut the handling weight. 1x8's is probably overkill. End up giving OFRT hernias. :smile: 
//AC//


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Gratz on the success guys. Pat yourselves on the back for a job well done. Wish I had time to be a part of if. Thanks for posting the pics. Looks like ya'll had an awesome day.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Did I mention I was "*HOOKED*"? 

I honestly didnt think Drag Racing would be this exciting. But once I lined up with Big Joe in qualifing, I was hooked through and through! LOL


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Whew...*

Hey all,
Points and records and newsletter is done. I will double check tomorrow before I go public. I'm tired of looking at numbers  I'm going out to the shop and work on my rail.
Oh, and thanks all for posting the images here. I put a link in the newsletter to access the images.
//AC//


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Alternative....*

Hey guys. People have been talking about an alternative to the sideboards made out of some sort of plastic. They are 1x4x8' strips just like the pine boards we use, but these are lightweight plastic or fiber boards. I believe you can purchase them at Lowes or Home Depot for about the same price. Not sure what they're used for. They might be worth looking into. I'm sorry I don't have further info on them. Since we have our sideboards in place, I stopped looking! I'm heading home from work and gonna go straight to the trailer and play with my cars! Joy, joy!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: more sideboard options*



slash said:


> Hey guys. People have been talking about an alternative to the sideboards made out of some sort of plastic. They are 1x4x8' strips just like the pine boards we use, but these are lightweight plastic or fiber boards. I believe you can purchase them at Lowes or Home Depot for about the same price. Not sure what they're used for. They might be worth looking into. I'm sorry I don't have further info on them. Since we have our sideboards in place, I stopped looking! I'm heading home from work and gonna go straight to the trailer and play with my cars! Joy, joy!


Slash,
Thanks. I'll check for those too.

All,
Here's a link courtesy Mike Ogle that shows how MN RC Dragway uses PVC piping as sideboards:

http://www.songasracing.20m.com/photo2_1.html

We have options to consider and time to consider them.
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like the idea of PVC pipe also. I have ALOT of experiance running into PVC and it doesent hurt the cars.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Hey all,
> Points and records and newsletter is done. I will double check tomorrow before I go public. I'm tired of looking at numbers  I'm going out to the shop and work on my rail.
> Oh, and thanks all for posting the images here. I put a link in the newsletter to access the images.
> //AC//


Excellent job on the newsletter bro! Very nice!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Finally posted....*

Hey kids. Finally got the Texas Twister race results posted on our web site. Got the round by round results and pictures. The link is off of the News page. Enjoy!

http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/News/news.htm


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome job on the layout and summary of the TT race Slash! I know that was a lot of hard work! VERY awesome job of keeping it all straight and definitely nice layout with the complete picture roll.

Thanks for all that you do for HAMDRL!
PD2


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

It's my pleasure!


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Sounds like you guys had alot of fun last weekend. Congrats on the first race guys!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Outstanding Race Report*

Thanks Slash,
Another great job of production! How about that 'Texas Twister Series" logo guys, complete with the 'twister' over H-town. Are you going to electronically move the 'twister' over SA for the next two events? Could we maybe use that logo on the next event flyer? Maybe put a rail on the next event flyer. How about alternating b/w FC and Rail like O'Reilly does for its H-town NHRA Nats?

Oh!, and the Pinewood Derby coverage was great too! Henry was making good use of his Saturday for a change-instead of terrorizing the tree. j/k Good for all of you. I know the kids look forward to having you back every year.

Guys, when we get our program here in H-town locked in, we need to embrace a kids program of some type. Maybe, just maybe we can show how much fun RC drag racing is, and help guide a few kids away from the lure of the dark side.

Again, Kip, great report. Thanks.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Ditto!*

What they said!

Can't wait till I can run to S.A. again. Of course this Sunday is our next T&T to work out some bugs and redo some changes we made.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Follow The Moving Twister......*



AHR43 said:


> Thanks Slash,
> Another great job of production! How about that 'Texas Twister Series" logo guys, complete with the 'twister' over H-town. Are you going to electronically move the 'twister' over SA for the next two events? Could we maybe use that logo on the next event flyer? Maybe put a rail on the next event flyer. How about alternating b/w FC and Rail like O'Reilly does for its H-town NHRA Nats?


Hey AC. No problem using the logo. The twister will move! I'll see about digging up a FC and dragster for the logo. Thanks guys.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Logo is great just like it is and other stuff*



slash said:


> Hey AC. No problem using the logo. The twister will move! I'll see about digging up a FC and dragster for the logo. Thanks guys.


Hey Kip,
My bad. My post wasn't very clear. The logo is great just like it is. That 'Twister" Logo should serve the series well for years and be recognizable through the RC drag racing community. It's Great!

My proposal was to use a rail on the event #2 flyer HAMDRL posts to the websites and distributes to LHS. Then back to the FC for Event #3. Then a Rail again for Event #4 George R. Brown. But if that turns out to be a PITA, we can just stay with the FC we had for event #1, maybe find a place on the flyer for the Texas Twister Logo.

Oh! Since events #2 and #3 are also IMDRA Regionals, would an IMDRA logo be appropriate for the flyer?
And, events #2 and #3 will have to be dual points events. Points will be scored as IMDRA Regional conversion points and HAMDRL points. That should be fun figuring out...:shamrock: 
//AC//


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*No Mis-Communications........*

I understood your thoughts on the logo. Great minds think alike! The race #2 logo will have the same Texas logo but an RC dragster will be bustin' though Texas. The twister will move to San Antonio as well. The IMDRA logo will adorn the flyer as well. Yeah, counting points will be a full time endeavor on these two! I think we're up for the task!


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

I heard that Henry spoiled Jeff's day today.


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Oops!!!!*

Yeah. It was weird! Both cars were staging. Moo called "Racers, watch your lights". Both cleared out one more time. You could hear Jeff's motor did not sound strong. They both stood up and Moo hit the button, just as Jeff's motor cut out on him. Henry made the pass and ran a 3.03 on a 3.00 dial in. The pits went silent! Nobody knew what to say. After the race, I caught up with Jeff. He knew he was in trouble. He said he's going to fire his crew chief. A $100 mistake.

On a side note, I threw down a 1.86 pass right out of the box. The weather went south pretty quickly. Lost the tune-up.


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

1.86 pass cool ! I'll be out next weekend. I just might bring out new the bracket rail, if get it ready in time.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bracket Rail?!!?*



Nitro Bandit said:


> 1.86 pass cool ! I'll be out next weekend. I just might bring out new the bracket rail, if get it ready in time.


Slash,
Nice run my friend. Getting ready to take a shot at re-setting the HAMDRL record next May you are?

Hey Nitro Bandit,
Now you're getting down to some SERIOUS RC drag racing. Want a piece of that $100 you do? Electric or nitro?  Hey, I had to ask...one never knows. O.K., realistically now, .18 engine maybe?? Now all we have to do is pull Mr. Bill over to the dark side from heads-up racing...

If my 8turn motor is back from Lightspeed by next Saturday so I can fit the arm into the NEO can, I'll be there. If not, then look for my rail on the 24th. I can hardly wait the run offsets with the infamous _Nitro Bandit_.
//AC//


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry AC ,it will be a .12 nitro motor


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

AHR43 said:


> Slash,
> Nice run my friend. Getting ready to take a shot at re-setting the HAMDRL record next May you are?


Oh yeah, AC. I promise the record book will be rewritten! Maybe not by me, but it will take a beating! Looking forward to it!

Nitro,
You know, Dragster Kevin showed up with a one-off Litespeed Engineering direct drive electric rail? 2.15 best time. About the size of an alcohol rail. It will get faster! Still has some programming to figure out!
Also figured out my problem. The inner one-way bearing was spinning in the hub assembly. I'm not sure why the one you lent me did not work either. I soaked both all day Friday and clean the heck out of them. When I put them back in, I noticed the bearing spinning inside the gear. Never would have figured that one out! Dang Top Fuel, anyhow!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Lightspeed Electric Rail??? Something for me to look at? I will have to have a new rail for the Final race of the Texas Twister. 2.13 I likey!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Direct Drive Electric Rail*



slash said:


> Oh yeah, AC. I promise the record book will be rewritten! Maybe not by me, but it will take a beating! Looking forward to it!
> 
> Nitro,
> You know, Dragster Kevin showed up with a one-off Litespeed Engineering direct drive electric rail? 2.15 best time. About the size of an alcohol rail. It will get faster! Still has some programming to figure out!
> Also figured out my problem. The inner one-way bearing was spinning in the hub assembly. I'm not sure why the one you lent me did not work either. I soaked both all day Friday and clean the heck out of them. When I put them back in, I noticed the bearing spinning inside the gear. Never would have figured that one out! Dang Top Fuel, anyhow!


For sure on the HAMDRL Record taking a beating. H-town wants to bring it back home, where it belongs...

RE:SAB. Here's part of what I posted to ********,

"The race report also makes mention of Dragster Kevin's "prototype Litespeed Engineering electric direct drive dragster". Interesting. BL motor of course? BL can turn the RPM needed for a direct drive. LiPo's? Soft or hard pack? Any pics?"

Area 51 living up to its' reputation again. :camera:
//AC//


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Do y'all have a schedule posted anywhere? We want to get some flashlight racing going on Sundays at K&M, and I KNOW Carter has a 4wd car. That way we can avoid drag racing conflicts and he can't duck me, LOL.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Link up*



cjtamu said:


> Do y'all have a schedule posted anywhere? We want to get some flashlight racing going on Sundays at K&M, and I KNOW Carter has a 4wd car. That way we can avoid drag racing conflicts and he can't duck me, LOL.


Hey cjtamu,
Link to the HAMDRL Schedule:

http://www.rcdrags.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3003

Shucks, I might even come watch some 4WD electric racing. Hope you alls put it together.
//AC//


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I ain't skeered! I can hack with the best of them! I may do Mikes Friday and K&M Sunday. See y'all there.
BTW my ZX-5 is almost bulletproof and I prove it almost every time I run it!


cjtamu said:


> Do y'all have a schedule posted anywhere? We want to get some flashlight racing going on Sundays at K&M, and I KNOW Carter has a 4wd car. That way we can avoid drag racing conflicts and he can't duck me, LOL.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Lemme know David. I can do the occasional Friday night too. Went up there a couple weeks ago, Melvin was there. He's singing a different tale about how bulletproof your K-car is, ha ha ha.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

That was before I broke everything and UPGRADED!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. Yeah, it came up when Jeff broke his 2nd chassis in half. If you cased that triple on the old layout it was trouble.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dash Plaques and Trophies*

Hey guys,
Dash Plaques are proving a little expensive for our meger budget. How about doing a sticker sheet for competitors at the individual series events? Use Slash's Texas Twister logo, along with the HAMDRL logo. Too cheesie?? A sticker sheet may be the way to go. It is more versatile than a dash plaque-can use it more places.

The plan to award year-end trophies and/or plaques is still in place. 1st, 2nd, 3rd total best points for two of four events. Have to plan for tie breaker points too-just in case.

I've looked at a few auto racing trophies, but they're really not what we want. So I didn't price them out. HAMDRL needs like its own "Wally", something generic that will work for electric or nitro, doorslammer or rail; but still convey the essence of the sport of RC drag racing.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hummm?*

Generic for the series with a little Wally but FULL WALLY for the SEASON Finals. How does that sound? HAMDRL is in the HOUSE!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

What the heck is Wally?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Noun**1.**Wally* - a silly and inept person; someone who is regarded as stupid.

fool, muggins, saphead, tomfool, sap - a person who lacks good judgment

Can't be this.

Now I've seen Stupid used in another way.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

justinspeed79 said:


> What the heck is Wally?


Sorry Biggie. But a Wally is NHRA's Oscar. It is named for Wally Parks. See the link.
http://www.motorsportshalloffame.com/halloffame/1992/Wally_Parks_main.htm


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Presentation Wally*

Right on David. Thanks for the informative link. Hope that answers your question Justin.

The Presentation Wally is given to each event class winner at the end of their final winning run. Instant gratification! You can watch that happen tomorrow when the NHRA Winternationals airs on ESPN2. The qualifications air tonight 9:00-11:00p.m.

The presentation Wally is replica statue of Wally Parks standing next to a drag slick. Simple, yet powerful.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cool!*

Actually I have been recording the Drags since AC told us about it. Cool to see some of the old faces. Yes, I have seen the trophy of the man next to the drag slick. To have something simular in our season finish would be AWESOME!!!!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jmack Joins HAMDRL*

Hey Guys,
Jmack brought his 10cell Extreme/Unlimited RC doorslammer to SA yesterday. Jmack lives in Houston, and has posted to the HAMDRL thread on the RCFiles website. He is very interested in RC drag racing, and is a determined competitor and racer. He accepted our invitation to join HAMDRL. It's a real treat watching his 1.7sec doorslammer navigate the 132ft drag strip!

Here's a link to the family website:

http://www.womackfamilyracing.com/index2.html

Welcome to the club Jmack!
//AC//


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

AHR43 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Jmack brought his 10cell Extreme/Unlimited RC doorslammer to SA yesterday. Jmack lives in Houston, and has posted to the HAMDRL thread on the RCFiles website. He is very interested in RC drag racing, and is a determined competitor and racer. He accepted our invitation to join HAMDRL. It's a real treat watching his 1.7sec doorslammer navigate the 132ft drag strip!
> 
> Here's a link to the family website:
> ...


WOW! What an honor to have a person of his caliber as part of the HAMDRL family! The family has some significant wins under their belts and definitely know how to cut lights - some at .009! GEEZ! Congrats and welcome to Jmack!

PD2


----------

